# Tenrec is here! lots of pics!



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

finally got "her" home today! they are extremely hard to sex...but they were 90% sure she is a she...she is absolutely gorgeous! and has the sweetest calmest tempremant, not shy at all.....so here she is! as yet un-named lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sehs gorgeous:flrt:The more I see these the more appealing they are.


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

thanks Shell  she is great!...you should try and get to see them in the flesh, the pics REALLY do no justice!...they always seem to look more rodent like in pics lol....once you hold one you will fall in love! this girl is seriously arboreal! it was damned hard work getting her to let go of my hand and fingers when i put her in her enclosure to settle :lol2:...this is the first pet i have ever got that the other half has fallen in love with as well!...she is in love with her already :2thumb:


----------



## Choggie (Apr 27, 2009)

She is lovely - they are utterly adorable and their grip is very strong, it took me by surprise.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think next year I will be looking into these:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwwww bless another lil womble 

she is adorable :2thumb:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks guys :2thumb:


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

So basically the evil twin of the African pygmy hedgehog.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

awww lovely little beasty....cant wait to meet her


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Cranwelli said:


> So basically the evil twin of the African pygmy hedgehog.


no your thinking of the long eareds...........tenrecs are not part of the hedgehog family


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah I know they're not related. I just meant in appearance.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Cranwelli said:


> Yeah I know they're not related. I just meant in appearance.


 
awwwwwwwww no they aints evil looking lol they are soooooooo cute :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Cranwelli said:


> So basically the evil twin of the African pygmy hedgehog.


no they are more closely related to shrews...nothing to do with hedgehogs lol...and they are far from evil! they are incredibly docile, the breeder has had his for 10 years, and he has only known one to ever actually bite, and that was when someone stroked it by the face...and had been picking chicken off of a roast chicken lol



mask-of-sanity said:


> awww lovely little beasty....cant wait to meet her


Thanks Ali  and you`lll love her i guarantee!



Emmaj said:


> no your thinking of the long eareds...........tenrecs are not part of the hedgehog family


yes indeedy 



Cranwelli said:


> Yeah I know they're not related. I just meant in appearance.


have you seen them in the flesh? honestly i dont think anything could look less evil lol...they look like dopey little spikey wombles lol...



Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwwww no they aints evil looking lol they are soooooooo cute :flrt::flrt:


agreed! :no1:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ian.g said:


> no they are more closely related to shrews...nothing to do with hedgehogs lol...and they are far from evil! they are incredibly docile, the breeder has had his for 10 years, and he has only known one to ever actually bite, and that was when someone stroked it by the face...and had been picking chicken off of a roast chicken lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have to agree as you know they are soooooooooooo darn cute :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## pookey (Nov 29, 2009)

*tenrec*

What a wonderful and interesting little animal, I have read that they are not as spikey as hedgehogs ?


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

awwwwwwwwww how sweet is she!!!!!!1:flrt:


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh I would so love a dopey spikey womble of my own! :flrt:


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

Ooo, I'm in love.

Think I might have to have a lil chat with Mark and get one of these reserved from the next litter.


----------



## ophidianman (Sep 5, 2008)

pookey said:


> What a wonderful and interesting little animal, I have read that they are not as spikey as hedgehogs ?[/QUOTE
> 
> They are as spiky they just don't raise the spines / quills as readily as the APH do, not huffy and puffy like the APH either. Congrats on 'her' Ian. A real bonus the missus' likes her too!!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

oooo so cute!!!


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks all :2thumb:


----------



## Nessthemonster (Nov 24, 2008)

She is adorable - Does anyone know any breeders in the UK? This is definiately on my want list.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i definately like it!!

:2thumb:

too cool!


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

Nessthemonster said:


> She is adorable - Does anyone know any breeders in the UK? This is definiately on my want list.


Thanks 



HABU said:


> i definately like it!!
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> too cool!


Thanks HABU :2thumb:...she is awesome! you should see her climb! she can hang onto my fingers upside down and all sorts lol...very strange, because they look a lot like a hedgehog...you excpect them to be quite clumsy, and deffinately not good at climbing...tis a very odd sight seeing her upside down climbing across the inside of the exoterra viv ceiling! :lol2:


----------

